# Birds and Predators



## HurricaneKatt (Nov 20, 2010)

How sensitive are they to predator animals? Snakes and ferrets are both predator animals. I have my ferret and snake in the same room (ferrets are a predator and a prey, but I think in a fight my ferret would kill my snake first...). I have had other "prey" species in my room before, and it has not seemed to bother either animal at all. I am sure there is some initial stress, but they settle in quickly and adapt quite well. They obviously never interact, but are in smelling, hearing, and sometimes visual proximity of each other. I try to limit the visual proximity though where I can. haha But if I had a bird, ferret, and snake (or any combo of bird+ ferret or snake), would the bird be able to adapt after realizing that that smell did not equate to them being eaten? Or would it just be too stressful?


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't know for certain but I think it would not be a good idea. I think the bird would find it very stressful. There would also be the chance of mishaps so you may well find it stressful keeping the predators away.


----------



## HurricaneKatt (Nov 20, 2010)

There would _not _be any chance of mishap. I make very sure that all of my enclosures are escape-proof, and that only one animal is out at a time, and that there is no way for said animal to get into another animal's cage. Any cage with open bars is also kept out of reach of any other cage. Any animal out of its cage is closely supervised. I am _very _careful with my animals.  People have their birds in rooms with cats and dogs, which are predators, correct? (or am I wrong there about them being in the same room? I know cats and dogs are predators though! lol) So would it really be any different?


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes, people do allow cats and dogs in the same room - which is why you hear about birds caught by them, or having night frights and hurting themselves because of them. Everyone on here is very careful so you hear fewer stories of tragedies, but accidents do happen, unfortunately 
I agree there is little difference in theory between a cat and a ferret. I am just worried about how upsetting the bird may find it, living so close to anything that would like to eat it.
The tiels I had when I was younger were not especially scared of dogs, but would freak out at a belt on the floor, or a moving bootlace. It may have been just them but snakes were their phobia.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, yes birds are a prey animal, but having said that, if you go for a hand reared one, the chances are they have been reared in a home environment and are often reared in homes with other animals such as cats and dogs, so they are in away accustomed to other pets and not that bothered, i have personaly raised two cockatiels and i have both cats and dogs the birds are not bothered by the cats or dogs and the dogs know to leave the birds and the cat isnt intrested, thats not to say i would trust either but generally they are not a big problem, provided you are well organised. 

i cannot adivise on ferret or snake but i would imagine, if you get a bird that is hand raised it will be more accustomed to the home environment and not as nervous


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Birds can are very nervous, even hand reared ones. My cockatiels only have to see wild birds fly past their window and it sends them flying around the room. I have my own birdroom so it makes it much easier as I also have dogs as well which I wouldn't let anywhere near the birds. Personally speaking I wouldn't mix other animals/reptiles with birds.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A lot would depend on the individual bird I think, and also whether the snake and ferret behave as though they'd like to go after the bird (staring at it etc). The internet has pictures of an obviously relaxed bird perched on the head of a dog or cat, as well as stories of birds who terrorize the family dog or cat. Here's an amazing video of a tiel singing to a cat while the cat paws at the bird: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbpUTprLHEU&feature=related This is NOT something that should ever be allowed - even if the cat never tries to hurt the bird, cat saliva is very toxic to birds and there might be some residue on the paw.

My birds would freak at having predators in the room. Seeing a hawk through the window scares them. A couple of days ago they were making their special "predator alert" sound and I looked out the window expecting to see a hawk. But it turned out to be two bobcats in the yard.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

The only animals I've ever felt comfortable around my birds have been my dogs, but only because they are extremely well-trained and obey me. My current dog has his CGC (Canine Good Citizen) certification, and will literally lay down and freeze on command from across the room...we use that a lot when the birdies decide to fly around. Henry laying still doesn't seem to freak them out.

That being said, my pets don't interact all that much. The spare bedroom houses the birds, and I'll often shut them in with their playgyms and toys as it's completely bird proof. If the birds come in the living room and my dog starts acting frisky (wanting to play or go outside), he gets put away or has some puppy playtime in the yard. Most of the time that all the animals are in the same room Henry is sleeping. He's not allowed on the furniture, so the birds seem to feel pretty secure on the backs of the couch and loveseat. All of them usually take naps while I'm reading or doing homework.

My problem with housing a ferret or snake in the same room is their unpredictable, predator-like behavior. I think that staring or stalking behaviors would be nerve-wracking too.


----------

